# Contract How many events?



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

I have a customer that I'm trying to sell on a contact as opposed to a per push basis. How many events are you guys basing your contract prices? I'm in Manchester N.H. Thanks


----------



## Phantom Phil (Jun 30, 2006)

anyone????


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Do a "google" search of average snowfall for your area.


----------

